
Dan Weinreb's Advice About Sending Email - nickb
http://dlweinreb.wordpress.com/2008/07/11/advice-about-sending-email/
======
jhancock
Dan's first point: never send an email when your angry. This is vital. It
doesn't matter if you know the person or not. The chances of you seriously
regretting an email sent in anger are very high.

